
Behind the Obvious: years of reading in nudges sent each week via email - anacleto
https://behindtheobvious.substack.com/subscribe#about
======
anacleto
HN, I've been reading for eight years, ~40 books a year. For four of those
eight years, I've been collecting ideas and learnings on .md files in a
private BitBucket repository.

Every book I read had a folder containing two files: [0] Ideas [1] Learnings.

In `ideas` I wrote the core fundamental ideas upon which the book is
structured. Ideas included either author's ideas and others' ideas that he or
she might have referenced (directly or indirectly) in the book.

In `learnings` I collected my own learnings.

Ideas are descriptions. Learnings are prescriptions.

I decided to progressively go over the repository, unfold most of the books in
it and make it accessible to the public.

While going through this process will help me re-discovering those ideas
through a pair of new lens, I thought that others might genuinely enjoy those
learnings.

I've framed this project into a bi-weekly newsletter called: Behind The
Obvious [0] (about page [1])

[0]
[https://behindtheobvious.substack.com/welcome](https://behindtheobvious.substack.com/welcome)

[1][https://behindtheobvious.substack.com/subscribe#about](https://behindtheobvious.substack.com/subscribe#about)

